# Canada takes top spot



## nealtw (Jun 30, 2017)

https://www.reputationinstitute.com/research/Country-RepTrak.aspx


----------



## Krich (Jul 1, 2017)

> Canada takes top spot



I still wouldn't live there for obvious reasons, sorry.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 2, 2017)

I don't know what qualifies as "obvious reasons"........


----------



## Chris (Jul 2, 2017)

I'll give it to Canada, they have been smart enough to keep things private for the most part, whether they are thriving or failing most of us would never know.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jul 4, 2017)

Canada does better than the US on this measure
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_income_equality
and in
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_Happiness_Report

I wouldn't mind living there for the skiing but my frau is more for a subtropical climate.


----------



## Krich (Jul 8, 2017)

> I don't know what qualifies as "obvious reasons"........



The older I get, the more I've learned that some discussions can no longer be had without people getting offended for refusing to allow others to have an opinion that is different from their own.

It's like the Good Book says... every man's way is right in his own eyes.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 8, 2017)

oop................


----------



## Krich (Jul 8, 2017)

> oop................



Put a P in front of that and... well, you know


----------



## nealtw (Jul 8, 2017)

Yeah it's bad living here, lower taxes, medical plan, and bad neighborhood, The neighbors to the south can be a bit rowdy at times.


----------



## Chris (Jul 8, 2017)

nealtw said:


> Yeah it's bad living here, lower taxes, medical plan, and bad neighborhood, The neighbors to the south can be a bit rowdy at times.



Neal, I'm curious what the average tax rate of a person making 60k a year? Include all taxes, here we have state, fed and a few little ones. 

I'm starting to like your health care more. We just got insurance at over a grand a month that doesn't cover anything. 13k deductible before they cover even an office visit, so 27k a year out of pocket before I get my back looked at for a reasonable price. I'm pretty sure America thinks since everyone can get free checkups people won't have back problems.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 8, 2017)

My insurance just dropped from 75 a month to 0
I will have to look up tax rates but we pay fed and prov.tax, then a prov. sales tax and a fed value added tax those two add to 12% and now they are toling the bridges, and a heavy tax on gas and a carbon tax on gas.
Living in heaven is not cheap.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 8, 2017)

That is most likely why dozens of busses come around the lake every day of the week to shop at our mall. My sister has a camper at a campground that is about 40 minutes from the boarder. All the campers are year round. About half the people camping there on weekends are from Canada. They bring the good beer with them and sell it to the campers from the states and when they go home they take all kind of food back. Butter is a big one. The one guy takes back 50 pounds of butter a week. He must really like butter.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 8, 2017)

bud16415 said:


> That is most likely why dozens of busses come around the lake every day of the week to shop at our mall. My sister has a camper at a campground that is about 40 minutes from the boarder. All the campers are year round. About half the people camping there on weekends are from Canada. They bring the good beer with them and sell it to the campers from the states and when they go home they take all kind of food back. Butter is a big one. The one guy takes back 50 pounds of butter a week. He must really like butter.



That's the complaint about dairy back there. 

We have marketing boards to assure the farmers always make money and stay in farming. You should see some of the houses those poor farmers live in.
Dairy, chicken, eggs, you can't just go farming. you have to buy a quota from another farmer, millions. I think it the same for grain.


----------



## Chris (Jul 9, 2017)

Farmers around here stopped doing specialty stuff and do corn, alfalfa and straw anymore.  Couldn't make money with cherries and fruit. I am gonna do cattle once I get it all set up. Water people are already after me for not using any.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 9, 2017)

We used to have this stupid supply and demand idea going on here. Every once in a while some guy would come along and figures out a better way to do something and the price would come down. Then we would get too much of what they were raising and we had to sell it to other countries. The money we got from them we started buying their stuff. it was just crazy. 

Much better when the government takes care of us.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 10, 2017)

bud16415 said:


> We used to have this stupid supply and demand idea going on here. Every once in a while some guy would come along and figures out a better way to do something and the price would come down. Then we would get too much of what they were raising and we had to sell it to other countries. The money we got from them we started buying their stuff. it was just crazy.
> 
> Much better when the government takes care of us.



Everything can be taken to far. I see the farmers as having a union, it is a guaranteed income but boy do they hauler when there workers want to unionize. 
Right now the egg suppliers can't produce enough so instead of allowing more farmers into the club, they buy eggs from the US, so we don't know what we are getting.  

Greed wins in any system. They always find a way.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 10, 2017)

Chris said:


> Neal, I'm curious what the average tax rate of a person making 60k a year? Include all taxes, here we have state, fed and a few little ones.
> 
> I'm starting to like your health care more. We just got insurance at over a grand a month that doesn't cover anything. 13k deductible before they cover even an office visit, so 27k a year out of pocket before I get my back looked at for a reasonable price. I'm pretty sure America thinks since everyone can get free checkups people won't have back problems.



I don't think it is just tax rate to look at if you are trying to figure out where is better. 
I think you would have check what one would earn for the same job, all taxes, including all the hidden ones, cost of housing and food as well as medical and everything else you would find important to live.
Some countries have free collage for the kids.

I am sure you tried to look at all that when you moved. But there is no way everyone would come up with same answer.

Here is a calculator, rrsp I think is similar to your 401 k You invest money and deduct from your income but when you take it out you pay taxes on it.
https://simpletax.ca/calculator


----------



## Chris (Jul 10, 2017)

nealtw said:


> I don't think it is just tax rate to look at if you are trying to figure out where is better.
> I think you would have check what one would earn for the same job, all taxes, including all the hidden ones, cost of housing and food as well as medical and everything else you would find important to live.
> Some countries have free collage for the kids.
> 
> ...



I put my income into that calculator and it came up with 11% higher than my last years taxes. The hard part would be comparing all the hidden taxes and fees. I bet in the end it's all about equal. I remember a couple years ago and I did the math on how much of my company money went to a tax or fee and it was right around 71% but that was including all of California's fees and taxes.


----------



## Sparky617 (Jul 10, 2017)

Canada is a nice place and a great neighbor to the USA.  They probably pull above their weight class in world affairs.  To compare the USA to Canada is a pretty unfair comparison.  Being the largest economy in the free world, third largest population in the world with the strongest military in the world expectations of the USA are considerably higher than Canada's.  When the fecal material hits the rapidly rotating object the world looks to the USA for leadership, not the EU, not Canada, not China, not Russia, not India.  The USA has over 10x the population of Canada.  The vast majority of US residents are law abiding and hard working.  You could take just about any slice of the US population and that slice would exceed Canada's overall population (under 18's, seniors, Hispanic, Blacks, left handers, and unfortunately criminals)

It is good to have a neighbor like Canada that we've had mostly friendly relations with for the past 200 years after that little incident back in 1812.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 10, 2017)

There is an old saying that goes, &#8220;There is no such thing as a free lunch.&#8221;

It boils down to paying for lunch or not eating lunch. That&#8217;s your only options.


----------



## Chris (Jul 10, 2017)

bud16415 said:


> There is an old saying that goes, There is no such thing as a free lunch.
> 
> It boils down to paying for lunch or not eating lunch. Thats your only options.



I wish more people here in the US knew this.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 10, 2017)

bud16415 said:


> There is an old saying that goes, There is no such thing as a free lunch.
> 
> It boils down to paying for lunch or not eating lunch. Thats your only options.


You pay for lunch whether you eat it or not.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 10, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> You pay for lunch whether you eat it or not.



Thats thinking like an individualist I was talking in modern terms as a collectivist.


----------



## MrTed (Aug 3, 2017)

Look at the UK for healthcare. We pay through taxes and have a great system. The fact you have to have medical insurance is ridiculous. Don't get me wrong the NHS has problems and is criminally underfunded, but it's nice being able to get treatment for free no matter what your circumstances. Albeit it's not entirely free as it comes from taxes


----------



## Steve123 (Aug 3, 2017)

Actually, in the study recently cited by Newsweek, UK system ranked #1.

http://www.newsweek.com/united-states-health-care-rated-worst-637114


----------



## Chris (Aug 3, 2017)

We still have to be better than some third world countries?


----------



## nealtw (Aug 3, 2017)

Chris said:


> We still have to be better than some third world countries?



Which one????????? They don't have fake news, so you will never know.
http://data.worldbank.org/indicator/SH.XPD.TOTL.ZS


----------



## Chris (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm thinking better than one with no news. Be sure no news is better than fake news


----------



## MrTed (Aug 4, 2017)

Steve123 said:


> Actually, in the study recently cited by Newsweek, UK system ranked #1.
> 
> http://www.newsweek.com/united-states-health-care-rated-worst-637114



Shows you the quality of it if it's still underfunded and comes out best. The quality is second-to-none, but the UK simply needs more doctors and nurses, it's as simple as that. Our ranking may slip post-brexit if we can't attract nurses to the country. Big IF, but still a cause for concern.


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 4, 2017)

MrTed said:


> Look at the UK for healthcare. We pay through taxes and have a great system. The fact you have to have medical insurance is ridiculous. Don't get me wrong the NHS has problems and is criminally underfunded, but it's nice being able to get treatment for free no matter what your circumstances. Albeit it's not entirely free as it comes from taxes



If taxing and paying for health care is a good plan why not keep going into other areas of human life. Why not increase taxes more and provide housing for all. Homelessness is is a major problem also and homelessness causes people to suffer. Give everyone a nice home say 1500 sq ft. Food is another important thing to peoples wellbeing additional taxes on everyone could provide food for all. Why stop with food and shelter without cloths people wouldnt survive tax everyone a bit more and all your clothes would be free. We need water, electricity and heat so it goes without saying those should be provided by the government also. That covers most of the things everyone is entitled to except maybe an automobile, if not at least public transportation should be a right payed by the government from taxes. 

If they can do a good job with healthcare I think the rest of these things should be easy for the government to take care of. 

The United states was founded on a crazy idea of individual freedoms and people taking care of themselves and the ones around them and government as much as possible staying out of peoples choices. It was an experiment the founders even said that. It was a society of max freedom and hard choices. People came here to escape repression and be able to make their own choices about living or dyeing as they see fit. It was never intended to be easy, but it was equally fair for all. The experiment worked pretty good for a couple hundred years and a lot of progress came about during that time. There was a time when the rest of the world envied our system as flawed as it was. 

You are correct medical insurance is ridiculous. It should all be free. We need more countries where the government controls every aspect of our lives. It would just be so much easier.     :thbup:


----------



## MrTed (Aug 5, 2017)

bud16415 said:


> If taxing and paying for health care is a good plan why not keep going into other areas of human life. Why not increase taxes more and provide housing for all. Homelessness is is a major problem also and homelessness causes people to suffer. Give everyone a nice home say 1500 sq ft. Food is another important thing to peoples wellbeing additional taxes on everyone could provide food for all. Why stop with food and shelter without cloths people wouldnt survive tax everyone a bit more and all your clothes would be free. We need water, electricity and heat so it goes without saying those should be provided by the government also. That covers most of the things everyone is entitled to except maybe an automobile, if not at least public transportation should be a right payed by the government from taxes.
> 
> If they can do a good job with healthcare I think the rest of these things should be easy for the government to take care of.
> 
> ...



You realise how illogical your argument is right? You've literally just used a straw man argument to speak out against having a large state - something which the UK does not have. A lot of the things you speak about require choice. Energy providers, food, homes. They all vary in standard and quality.

Do you honestly believe that healthcare should? This is something which affects everyone EQUALLY. It's not like food where people have different tastes, or houses, which vary in size and design according to individual choice and affordability.

If you speak to anyone in the UK, they are proud of their healthcare system and are abhorred by the nature of the US system. How can a country which claims to be the leader of the free world enslave their people to unaffordable health insurance. 

Sarcasm is also the lowest form of wit FYI.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 5, 2017)

MeT, I'm not speaking for Bud, he's very capable of doing that for himself. If you don't see the satire of his response, you need to go back and reread it. ie, tongue in cheek...


----------



## MrTed (Aug 6, 2017)

oldognewtrick said:


> MeT, I'm not speaking for Bud, he's very capable of doing that for himself. If you don't see the satire of his response, you need to go back and reread it. ie, tongue in cheek...



Apologies if so. I've come across people with that exact viewpoint before so it isn't always clear - especially on an internet forum!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 6, 2017)

Well, I agree with buds statements cause I don't have a Lear Jet and always wanted one. Other people have them and its not fair I don't have one. The govt should give one to everyone who wants one. Just think of the traffic gridlock that would be eliminated if everyone had Lear Jets....


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 6, 2017)

MrTed said:


> You realise how illogical your argument is right? You've literally just used a straw man argument to speak out against having a large state - something which the UK does not have. A lot of the things you speak about require choice. Energy providers, food, homes. They all vary in standard and quality.
> 
> Do you honestly believe that healthcare should? This is something which affects everyone EQUALLY. It's not like food where people have different tastes, or houses, which vary in size and design according to individual choice and affordability.
> 
> ...




We are a sarcastic lot here in the states, sorry for my sarcasm on the topic.
One of our freedoms is freedom of speech. Back on July 4, 1776 we decided to try something untried before.  We have also had the freedom to leave and join any country we like and will have us as long as we are not wanted here for crimes. Many have and if I wanted a Free healthcare for all system Im sure the UK would have me but I could just travel a few miles to the north of where I live and Canada would take me in. I dont see a mass exodus of people. In fact if we have any problem it is people wanting to come here for the American dream.  

You mentioned choice in food and housing and all the things I stated sarcastically I also want choice and competition in the selection process. Many of us want choice and selection in our healthcare in the very same way. Free markets and competition when left to work it has been proven bring out the best results. You can disagree with if you want, about half the people that live here now do. We are a global experiment but we are also a local experiment within ourselves state to state.    

America is folding in on its beliefs on these matters, and you may be right even I dont have a crystal ball to the future. All I know is we became the leader of the free world from nothing in a couple hundred years doing things one way, and now the direction of things are turning another direction. 

As stupid as it sounds to you and me there are people that want less healthcare or no healthcare and are willing to trade that off to keep more of what they earn. Healthcare is out of control in this country. Costs have gone thru the ceiling. If the government goes to a one-payer system they should be ready to then take over the drug industry and the treatment industry as well as thats where all the cost is coming from not the insurance industry. They are a reactionary industry that has little abilities to control the costs of healthcare. They push back and in the end have to charge us more. Im not defending insurance companies as they skim off a tiny slice of the money on the way thru and if costs go up their slice gets a little larger.

Thats just my opinion and I could be wrong.


----------



## MrTed (Aug 7, 2017)

bud16415 said:


> We are a sarcastic lot here in the states, sorry for my sarcasm on the topic.
> One of our freedoms is freedom of speech. Back on July 4, 1776 we decided to try something untried before.  We have also had the freedom to leave and join any country we like and will have us as long as we are not wanted here for crimes. Many have and if I wanted a Free healthcare for all system Im sure the UK would have me but I could just travel a few miles to the north of where I live and Canada would take me in. I dont see a mass exodus of people. In fact if we have any problem it is people wanting to come here for the American dream.
> 
> You mentioned choice in food and housing and all the things I stated sarcastically I also want choice and competition in the selection process. Many of us want choice and selection in our healthcare in the very same way. Free markets and competition when left to work it has been proven bring out the best results. You can disagree with if you want, about half the people that live here now do. We are a global experiment but we are also a local experiment within ourselves state to state.
> ...



I enjoyed reading your incredibly response. No, we're sarcastic here too, it's just my fault for not getting it!

You raise a very good point about Canada. Then again, I imagine areas of the US are a lot more pleasant to live in. At a basic level, climate is important and trust me when I say living in cold, miserable weather isn't fun. Saying that, I think Canada is far nicer than here.

Well I think your point about free market economies is up for debate. I think like many things, I see how it should work, and could work, but I'm of the view that there is an inherent greed in humans - not all - but some. I've always liked the quote of Lord Action: "power corrupts, absolutely power corrupts absolutely". I think you could sometimes apply the same thought to capitalism at times. Don't get me wrong, I like the overall system, but I think there are faults which individuals take advantage of. 

The US is, I believe, one of the most intriguing countries on the planet. The federal and state system is truly remarkable - I couldn't imagine anything like it over here. But then again, we're not as big!

Thanks for your insight though, much appreciated. You're right, I've forgotten about pharma too. Then again, it is a dilemma because I appreciate they have to make money from the amount of research etc that they put in to developing drugs. It's all a very complicated system.

From another manner of thinking, our improvements in healthcare have enabled people to live longer which has put extra strain on the world. Maybe expensive insurance isn't so bad  

Now THAT'S sarcasm :rofl:


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 7, 2017)

MrTed said:


> I enjoyed reading your incredibly response. No, we're sarcastic here too, it's just my fault for not getting it!
> 
> You raise a very good point about Canada. Then again, I imagine areas of the US are a lot more pleasant to live in. At a basic level, climate is important and trust me when I say living in cold, miserable weather isn't fun. Saying that, I think Canada is far nicer than here.
> 
> ...



I always think of an analogy I made up in my mind. Suppose a smart fellow comes up with a great idea to say cure any one of the major killers be it heart or lets say cancer. He comes up with a 100% successful cure for cancer. He goes thru all the processes and passes with flying colors and gets approval for every country in the world. Now this chap is a truly great guy and he wants to make no profit for his work he just wants to rid the world of cancer once and for all. So all of science gets behind the idea and try as they can they can produce the cure for every person with cancer but the process of making this new drug can just not be brought down and even though just one pill will stop and reverse all cancer the cost of that pill has to be set at one million dollars. We have a system of universal health care and everyone in the country has free healthcare. Opera Winfred and Bill Gates and thousands of other multimillionaires are elated they will never have to die from cancer. But what about the masses with their free healthcare coverage. We must raise taxes as there are millions of people needing the cure that dont have millions of dollars to pay themselves. But there is never going to be enough people working even if we took all their money as taxes to pay for those that need it. Even if we taxed Bill Gates 100% of what he has it wouldnt amount to a drop in the bucket we need. The government could print more money thats what they do now when they dont have enough. Im pretty sure Germany tried that before WW1 that didnt work to well. It is a catch 22 as you can see. 

Healthcare is very much to some extent what I described above only a million lesser examples rather than one big one. Our system worked pretty well when the majority of employers offered healthcare as a benefit, and all a benefit really is a different type of pay. The economy was growing and jobs were abundant and it was a feeding frenzy of consumption and marketing and growth and everyone was working to improve their own situation and with work and GDP there was enough left over for healthcare. People didnt see it as a tax the government wasnt involved at all except for the few poor souls that couldnt work and needed help. Most of the time it was communities that helped those that needed help not the government. 

All those greedy scoundrels like Edison and Ford were making millions but they were also causing the tide to rise and a rising tide has a way of lifting all ships. 

Now we interject government in the middle and if you work or not you have the right to healthcare and many other things. We havent applied efficiency to health care like Ford did in his factories because he knew he had to have a product the people he employed could afford. All the checks and balances of free enterprise no longer apply and we see governments as bottomless pits of money. They are not as they are simply just us.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 14, 2017)

Here 'ya go, Bud...................


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 14, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> Here 'ya go, Bud...................



I have 33 working days until I retire. I think I will look into retiring in Canada and get all the bennies.

I wont need a soap box up there.


----------



## Chris (Aug 14, 2017)

bud16415 said:


> I have 33 working days until I retire. I think I will look into retiring in Canada and get all the bennies.
> 
> I wont need a soap box up there.



I bet they won't give them to you because you didn't pay in........


----------



## frodo (Aug 14, 2017)

if he wraps a towel around his head and sneaks in they will give him benefits:rofl:


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 14, 2017)

Chris said:


> I bet they won't give them to you because you didn't pay in........



Thats not fair. They have been taking my taxes for years and giving them to people who havent paid in. I want Neal to pay for mine. 

Figures just when I had a good plan something like paying in will come along and spoil it. 

So if I go up to Canada and I get sick those uncaring sons of a guns will just let me die on the street.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 14, 2017)

bud16415 said:


> Thats not fair. They have been taking my taxes for years and giving them to people who havent paid in. I want Neal to pay for mine.
> 
> Figures just when I had a good plan something like paying in will come along and spoil it.
> 
> So if I go up to Canada and I get sick those uncaring sons of a guns will just let me die on the street.



You would be more than welcome you would even get a police escort down town.

To late, I don't pay any taxes now, they pay me.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kb3UyOW1uW8[/ame]


----------



## Chris (Aug 14, 2017)

bud16415 said:


> Thats not fair. They have been taking my taxes for years and giving them to people who havent paid in. I want Neal to pay for mine.
> 
> Figures just when I had a good plan something like paying in will come along and spoil it.
> 
> So if I go up to Canada and I get sick those uncaring sons of a guns will just let me die on the street.



Pretty sure they wont just give you healthcare, I heard you have to have a financial sponsor there for something like 20 years before they will give you free healthcare. They don't want people just coming over the border for the free welfare.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 14, 2017)

Chris said:


> Pretty sure they wont just give you healthcare, I heard you have to have a financial sponsor there for something like 20 years before they will give you free healthcare. They don't want people just coming over the border for the free welfare.



What a concept.....


----------



## nealtw (Aug 14, 2017)

http://groupthink.kinja.com/healthcare-perspective-from-an-american-expat-living-i-1543472338


----------



## Steve123 (Aug 15, 2017)

Chris said:


> ... I heard you have to have a financial sponsor there for something like 20 years before they will give you free healthcare.


 
The typical wait time for newcomers is 3 months (each province has its own rules, but 3 months seems to be typical).


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2017)

Steve123 said:


> The typical wait time for newcomers is 3 months (each province has its own rules, but 3 months seems to be typical).



That is if you get a work visa and start working, the sponsor is if you plan on retiring there or don't plan on working I believe. I couldn't find to much about it.


----------



## Steve123 (Aug 15, 2017)

Sponsorship (typically by a family member in Canada) is one way of getting a federal immigration visa.   There are certain financial obligations by the sponsor.

But pretty sure health care is still granted by the province after 3 month waiting period.


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2017)

Steve123 said:


> Sponsorship (typically by a family member in Canada) is one way of getting a federal immigration visa.   There are certain financial obligations by the sponsor.
> 
> But pretty sure health care is still granted by the province after 3 month waiting period.



Next question would be how hard is it to move there? I saw they have a refugee program but for just an average American how difficult is it?


----------



## Steve123 (Aug 15, 2017)

Not sure exactly.   You would have to read up on all this: http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/index.asp 

Seems you would have a much easier time of it if you are a skilled trade and/or had a job waiting.

If you have a criminal record or health issues, you are going to have a very hard time getting admitted.  

Yes, seems that being a refugee gets around all those requirements.


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 15, 2017)

It is starting to sound like it is easier to come to the USA than it is to Canada and just live there and get benefits.


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2017)

I wish America had those same rules for coming to our country. It would be a much better place.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 15, 2017)

Chris said:


> I wish America had those same rules for coming to our country. It would be a much better place.



The rules are much the same going both ways.


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2017)

nealtw said:


> The rules are much the same going both ways.



Yes but America does not kick you out for coming in illegally and will then give you Welfare, healthcare, a driver license and a few other benefits even though you did not follow the rules. 

What does Canada do with people that come illegally?


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2017)

Read this, about retiring in Canada, seems you have to be well qualified to move there.

To live in Canada permanently or for more than six months a year, you usually must apply for permanent resident status. As a retired person, it can be more difficult to qualify for permanent residence, since the government considers your ability to work&#8201;&#8211;&#8201;and support yourself&#8201;&#8211;&#8201;an important factor.

The good news is that education counts. If you&#8217;re well educated, you speak fluent English and French, and your spouse also has a university degree, you&#8217;re more likely to qualify. A retired professor with a PhD is more likely to be accepted than a retired truck driver with a high-&#8203;&#8203;school education.

Another factor is the amount of savings you have. Even though you&#8217;re retired, if you can demonstrate that you have ample financial resources to take care of yourself and your family, Canada will usually look more favorably on your application. And if you have funds to invest in Canada, that&#8217;s another plus.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 15, 2017)

Chris said:


> Yes but America does not kick you out for coming in illegally and will then give you Welfare, healthcare, a driver license and a few other benefits even though you did not follow the rules.
> 
> What does Canada do with people that come illegally?



Don't know for sure but living in the shadows with out papers doesn't get you much like welfare or anything else.  

But like the US we can run a tiny help wanted ad in the wrong section of the paper for a day or two and if the responses are directed thru the paper we can prove that no locals wanted the job.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 15, 2017)

Chris said:


> Read this, about retiring in Canada, seems you have to be well qualified to move there.
> 
> To live in Canada permanently or for more than six months a year, you usually must apply for permanent resident status. As a retired person, it can be more difficult to qualify for permanent residence, since the government considers your ability to work&#8201;&#8201;and support yourself&#8201;&#8201;an important factor.
> 
> ...



https://www.theglobeandmail.com/new...chinas-golden-visa-investors/article34913976/


----------



## Steve123 (Aug 15, 2017)

Chris said:


> What does Canada do with people that come illegally?


 
There must be people here living illegally, but I rarely read about it.   Must not be too many.   Doubt the police spend too much time looking for them, but I guess if you are arrested, they gonna find out.   If only a few illegals, its much easier to deal with them when they are caught.   Government has programs to bring in farm workers - so those guys are mostly legal.

Right now, have a lot more illegals entering from US.   The way it works, is that the easiest way to come here is to cross illegally, then get arrested, then make a refugee claim.    So word spreads, via facebook, to cross here or here, and cops will be right there on the other side, they stop you, and then you can make your refugee claim.


----------

